# North East storm 2/15-2/18/03



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Greenwich ended up with 25" or so depending on what part. Drifts were around a few feet in some areas and it was hard plowing at times.

I went out at 10am and did all my driveways, got home at 1pm and went out again at 2pm. I pulled out my friends bronco and a suburban from a driveway.

I did a parking lot after my friend finished his driveway he was stuck in and then did the residentials.

How did everyone else make out? The only problem i had was the recoil on my snowblower is frozen, so i had to shovel a neighbors sidewalk instead of snowblowing it.

Here's some pictures from the storm. This is the towns bombardier sidewalk plow having a little trouble in the snow.

Bryan


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's a pic of my friends 1990 Ford Bronco stuck.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's my truck in action, i plowed through a 3 foot drift and was making the entrance wider.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

The two fords after we plowed the parking lot. Notice the piles on the right.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's one of my dad standing in front of the pile i made on a small driveway.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Got Snow? This is my neighbor, they never got the concept of parking the cars on one side of the driveway before a snow storm.

Come on guys lets see those pics and piles!

Bryan


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I stumbled onto this when i was going to touch up a few drives after it finished drifting.
1 of 2


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

here's the scond pic, as you can see it is resting on the gas tank and the salter/frame in the rear. Looks like a water main had ruptured and hollowed out the ground under him. They ended up using a semi-wrecker to lift him out, it was quite a show, I watched for about 10 minutes, but had more work to do.

The spinner and under bed salter was pretty mangled (13 tons of truck sitting on it can do that I suppose) and i think he snapped the driveshaft. I'll try to find out more info when I run into my friend at the PW Dept again...


----------



## Crazygator (Jan 18, 2003)

Cool photos! Glad you made out better than the dump sitting in the hole. Show us some more of what a real snow looks like!


----------



## Yzal (Jan 6, 2003)

nice pics very interesting stuff. glad i didn't get 3 feet of snow. too much for me to deal with. rather have 3 inch"!!!


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

yes please,more pics. we never get that kind of snow in my area.
would'nt mind it at least every2-3 yrs.
dan


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

it's 12:22 right now and it's still comming down .about 12" so far another 12" to go running out of room to pile .


----------



## Crazygator (Jan 18, 2003)

Hey guys, you better get it done. Weather people now saying rain is coming with a slight warm up which they are saying you will have all the snow turn to ice. Go figure!

Hope you are all unstuck, plow still going up, down and side to side, plenty of gas in the trucks, coffee in the cup and all that cash rolling in now!


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Ok, Stamford, unofficially got 28" of snow according to our local forecaster.

I was so freakin' busy between the Hospital and my own jobs I didn't have time to take pics during the storm. I did take some pics this morning of the piles and lots as of this morning. I will post them when I get home this afternoon.


Losta transfer case last night, so prety P.O.'ed about that, but hey that stuff happens in a storm like this.

Well, I am now planning our haulaway operations for tonnight and possibly tomorrow night (I will definitely be taking pics of that operation as well)

I also have to plan on removing snow from two flat roofs at the hospital, so its really gonna be a long week. will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

Great pictures !!

Now I wanna go play in 2 feet of snow! Hope your buddy in the Bronco got out!

We love to see these pics here...makes us appreciate our little snows ! Good Luck and be safe.

Steve
www.IndySnowPlowers.com


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

heres a few i took. grandmothers driveway


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

fathers station


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

pile at the top of my driveway


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

piles at the lowes across from the station i plow


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

other station i plow at night


----------



## Crazygator (Jan 18, 2003)

Nice pictures Matt. Did you get Grandma all dug out? 
You didnt let her get out and drive did you? 

Looks like Lowes has a few piles over there. 

Ok more pictures guys and gals!


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

We ended up with 2 feet here and there is no where to put the snow heh. Snow drifts/piles at 10ft. high. The highways and other roads were horrble yesteday, guys couldn't keep up, but there all clear now.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

sorry my mistake


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Got around 18" of snow. I plowed 3 times, no problem. Alot of snow to piles on from the past couple of storms.

Pic of my '89 Toyota w/ 6.5' Fisher piling the snow.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Second pic


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Third pic


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

One of big piles that I made. Some of snow in there are from the past couple of big storms.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Another big piles that I made.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

More big piles pic


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Carefull there Stephen,your liable to lose that Toyoti in them there snow piles


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

This is a pic of snow pile along the road that was left by the highway dept. plows. It is about 6 feet high. Notice how close the snow pile is to the white line.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Another pic of pile that was made from highway plows. In most place it is about 4-6 feet high along the road.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Pic of big pile that I made at another driveway.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Another pic of snow pile on a small town road that was left from highway plow. Around 6 feet high. This small road is around 3 feet shorter than usual.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Last pic, pile of snow left from the highway plows.


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wxmn6 _
> *Pic of my '89 Toyota w/ 6.5' Fisher piling the snow. *


Yotas Unite!!


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## DLuccia (Feb 10, 2003)

i got 28 inches at my house i left my didgital camera in my truck or else i would have posted pictures was too much snow for my lil chevy i blew her up good she had to go home on a hook 

i'll post some pictures in a day or 2 of my yard 

dan


----------



## sbvfd592 (Dec 31, 2001)

hey well after the 25 inches of snow we have had alot of work its 7 the day after and i have 4 more driveways that need to get done o well none have to be done until tomaro. time to crash i have a pic of a 4 footstone wall that ends where the green line is and thats all snow infront of it huge windrow!payup payup


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's a pic of the piles at the gas station. Notice the gmc behind our tow truck. Thats one of the employees at the gas station who is also the local fire chief. His lug nuts were loose and his studs snapped and his wheel fell off.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's one of my boss stuck in his kubota and our 74 or so GMC plow truck pulling him out.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I thought this was a nice older truck. This is a gmc K10, 4wd, auto rackbody. A local builder gets to borrow this truck from his friend for the winter. One of the few older trucks i've seen in good condition.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Now onto the big show. All your piles are small compared to these. Those in westchester county probably know of Mario Bulfamante , he delivers salt, has a processing plant in new rochelle and has this cat 966G wheel loader. It's around 5 yards or so, more heaped. Check out these photos, i was amazed at what it accomplished.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's another.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

another...


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's a size comparison. This is my friends truck in front of one of the piles the loader attacked. I'm still amazed at what it did.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's Mikes Ford 4000 loader stacking snow at his shop in pelham. Even with an old toolbox filled with concrete, and chains, the tires still spill easily.


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

Nice pics waiting to hear from pelican, chuck, brl or any of the guys out on the east coast that have a moderate number of comerical jobs , We have 65 comericals and i doubt i would be posting yet to the site if we would of had this much snow, i mean the plowing , plus final cleanups and stacking and of course sleeping and eating a hot meal i figure were not gonna here from the comerical contractors for a few more days , would love to here those storys take care all


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

I tried to take this while moving

It's hard to tell, but look at the right plow edge marker to see how much I'm windrowing! The top of the edge marker is 2' above the moldboard

Got more pics, just have to go through them.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

For edge maker hieght comparision

Oh, this is HALF the snow frome my 20'x80' driveway. I just did it this morning to get my wife out to work!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

Other half

Also, notice one of my wounds! See the ATF on the ground under the right ram

Greg


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*some pics of my hospital the morning after*

Hopefully this worked


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*another shot*

another shot of roadways at hospital at about 7:00 am the morning after


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*some more shots of the piles*

Now we have to haul it out

and this was one of the smaller piles


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

another pile


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Our Health Center Receiving roadway*

Im at the bottom of the hill ( its also our Ambulance Entrance)


----------



## sbvfd592 (Dec 31, 2001)

Snow this one is for you! we have had a grate time working in this yard.(well at least I did) ~wifebeater~ ~heey smokeyyy~


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*one final pic ( I have more) but am out to haul it away*

will post haulaway pics soon


----------



## sbvfd592 (Dec 31, 2001)

Dont worry that light is still shinning.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

here's a photo from my friends lot , phase 2. they had to haul snow to the front of the office building to make more spaces for employees.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

the village of port chester snowblower in action loading James Carriere and Sons autocar tri-axle.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's some of the town of greenwich snowblower. Unfortunatly, when i arrived they had a problem with a shearpin breaking. It seemed as though they were fixing it, but it might have been another problem. These photos were taken early am today. I plan on going out again friday am to watch phase 2 of the towns snow removal.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

..


----------



## bwamx (Nov 12, 2001)

A few quick pictures I took .
Here is my own drive about 1/2 way down it's 330 ft long.
1st and last to be plowed.

Note: 8 1/2 ft ProPlow with 2 Ft guides!


----------



## bwamx (Nov 12, 2001)

Now for comparison taken Jan 30th.


----------



## bwamx (Nov 12, 2001)

Here is the truck parked and running in the same spot after the 
storm, Official snowfall 18" more like 20-24" in spots on my route.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

I agree with bwamx, had at least 2 ft. on my accounts. heres a pic of my 2001 f-250


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

A good friend of mine Jack and his brother bob from R.J.Larese landscaping brought up two loaders for the day so I could dig out. Sure is fun running one of these for the day. Thats me in front of loaders


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

A shot of my ford 2120 tractor with erskin blower


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

A shot of jacks dad Bob Sr. Thanks guys, couldnt have done it without you.


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

Pro Snow love your superduty looks like a nice setup with the blizzard how did it preform?


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Blizzard plow ran flawless. I beat the crap out of it and stacked snow like crazy-no problems. I could never go straight again, Plow that is lol


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

I suppose if you haven't run a front end loader before or only do it every once in a while, it is fun. When you run 644/744 18 - 20 hrs straight, storm after storm, it is no longer fun. Especially as I have to move from job to job within a 12 mile area. After a while, these machines beat you to death. Usually, I run a 710.. This time I was put in loaders as the 710 was down. In either case, we had lot's of snow to move. Our driveway is 1600 ft long and I use my own Mahindra with front end loader. Was out yesterday, (40 degrees) pushing back some more.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I finally had a chance to take a few shots today. Bear in mind what you see has been exposed to 3 days of melt off. This is how I remember it to have been in the late 60s around here.

First shots are of my driveway, and are taken off my bridge at the low point. This ones coming from the road. 2 weeks ago I had blown back the banks to test my new blower, good thing I did.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

This one's 180 degrees from the last looking towards the house.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Here's a local road that drifts, the truck is for height reference.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Another shot nearby


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

This is a shot of the sub division I maintain. The road has gotten pretty narrow, widening it is on call, but haven't been called yet.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Geesh, I'm finally recovering from snow plow burnout on this storm. Well guys I think this was a 10 flask storm, what do ya think? ROFLMAO


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Great pics!! I took some but I'm still Old School, so I'm waiting for them to be developped. Looks like everyone had fun and had a good storm. Lamarbur, I still think its fun, though I was in a 580 L back hoe all week, so that may not be as bad as the big loaders. What a fun time!! I was in the machine from Monday 10:00 AM til Friday 3:30 AM - minus a couple of meal breaks, showers, naps & 2-3 hour salt application runs. I don't know how the shifter didn't fall off, and I don't know if the pain in my legs will go away soon. The bad thing is getting back into one of the trucks and trying to use the turn signal to go forward, or pressing hard on the left side of the brake pedal thinking I'm going to do a 90 degree slide left turn with the truck LOL. Trucks survived with relatively minor repairs needed and the customers were happy to be able to conduct business without any major interruptions, so it was a good week\storm overall. The only bummer is this heavy rain getting here before I get to play in the snow. Why can't it EVER snow for the storm after the big ones around here???? It always rains right after them  I came up with the idea of building a snowboarding quarter pipe or "kicker" after our last big storm on New Year's 2000. But we haven't had enough snow ever since. I finally got to build some nice jumps at one site with 5 acres of pavement, so with a little touching up here & there, we should be able to try them out on Sunday after the rain pulls away. Now for some rest & invoicing payup Oh yea, and a  or 2 or 3!!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Prosnow some nice loaders that you have.Look like just the right size for many tasks.Would love to have a 344 in mY fleet .


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Here are some of the shots of us trucking it out!!!


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*some more*

a few more shots


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

I'm with you on the snow plow burnout ProSno, I put in about 100 hrs this week from sunday-friday. We plowed 48 hrs with 1 hr sleep, then slept tuesday night finally got to go home late, wednesday finshed plowing, then started hauling and stacking snow wednesday night, and also thursday and friday night, plus worked all day thursday and friday. All I have done since last friday is WORK, eat and sleep(a LITTLE, not much). I've been running the bachhoe everynight, I feel like I live in my truck, it's getting kinda small though so I'm thinking of putting an adition on, maybe extending the cab, it's just kinda cramped when I have company over for the night, plus the intoriorr is kinda drab, so I have my interior decorator coming over to look at it to see what she can do next week. (man i realy am losing it  ) 

Anyway i wish I had a digital camera to take some pics (woh,here's an idea, maybe i should go buy one) you guys should see some of the piles i've been making with the hoe, on some of the big piles I built ramps up the pile to drive up and stack it higher. I got piles that are well over the top of the 580. so I hear their calling for more snow next week, yippie


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*and a few more shots*

a couple more


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*another shot or two*

here are a couple more


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

Hey BRL, I know what you mean about trying to shift the truck with the turn signal I almost ripped mine off  This rain sucks, it's flooding all the roads and everything, plus I've been dieing to go get a day in snowboarding but I can't cuz i've been working and now the conditions are gonna sucks cuz of the rain, fugures.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*same area after the trucking was done*

About 130 triaxles truckloads later


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*another angle*

from another angle


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Where did it all go?*

another angle


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Thats a good question where do you find a place to put snow? Or do you just call any owner that has large open lots doing nothing .


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Actually,*

I have an agreement with the City of Stamford....

They allow us to Haul our snow to a designated City park ( as long as they are hauling snow too)

I was too tired to go to the designated snow dump site and take pics, but the truck drivers are saying that it may be June or July before it all melts away. Piles are close to forty feet high after the city Loader stacks it.

Bteween our Hospital and our healt center site across town, we hauled over 325 triaxle dump trucks full of snow out of our properties.

OK guys, you all figure out how much snow that translates too
I'm too freaking tired!!!!!!!!! Gonna grab me a  and take me a long


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

took a bunch of pictures here are a few of the tractors and loaders the first on is the biggest plow in the fleet its a dule wheel NH with a 15 foot blade


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

heres one of the snowblowers


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

heres the backhoe with a protect


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

another backhoe pictures


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

last one for now....me on a pile.........more then half as tall as the light pole


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Now that's a real snow deflector!!! I remember you had promised to post a picture of that NH in another thread a while ago, that looks like fun!


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

Wow looks like it was a big one.... I think I had the easiest time with it... I just returned from a two week vacation... I was snorkeling in Grand Caymen during the worst of it. 

I got home last night and talked with the guys and property owners and all went very well.. Maybe it is time to plan the next vacation... if it could always be that easy.


----------



## Tillerman1664 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Maryland / Washington D.C. area*

The totals here in the Maryland/Washington DC area reached
25 1/2 inches. These are a few pics I have. I didn't get a whole lot of time to take pictures during the storm. Please note, the piles you will see, are after 2 days of rain. They are considerably smaller than they started out to be. I donot have all the pics posted yet, but more will follow.

click here http://community.webshots.com/album/64717581JkuwfV payup payup


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Tilerman got ome nice equipment, emergncy vehicls ad snow equipment. Great pics. Thnks for sharing


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

*my pics*

Couple of days afterwards. 22.5 a**wooping inches!


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

13 men 8 hrs at the state dept. of labor clearing the roof. Not part of my contract but we helped. We saved every wall except this one. Owner was more than greatfull.


----------



## DIESELRAM30 (Feb 24, 2003)

I made out pretty well this storm, I plow for myself and i have 16 residentials and 1 commercial, so the money was pretty good this storm. I put in about 40 hrs doing my accounts and helping a friend cleanup an apartment complex. Can''t complain about the truck it was awesome cant beat a diesel to push snow, example my worst driveway was somebody who flagged me down towards the end of the storm. the driveway was a double driveway between two houses about 60 feet long and it started out at 20 feet wide and went out to 40 feet behind both houses with a 6 foot wall of snow at the street, but i had no problem moving it at all we got about 24" here with drifts so this driveway was packed, but like I said no problem. The truck did great through the whole storm, hopefully i'll get some pics of the beast up soon so you guys can check it out. IF YOU CAN'T DODGE IT RAM IT,


----------

